
Residential Segregation – A Simulation - ssubu
https://ecnmst.gitlab.io/blog/2020-06-09/residential-segregation-a-simulation.html
======
zb1plus
This is quite interesting. I would love to learn more about economic
simulations. Does anyone have a good intro for people coming from a CS
background?

